# What test should i do next?



## zeroblue (Aug 7, 2013)

Symptoms: Stomach cramps and pain, nausea, irregular/loose stools OR loose/thin stools, foul-smelling stools, belching and whatever else i'm forgetting 

So far all of the following tests have basically come back negative:

Barium Swallow

Barium Enema

Colonoscopy

Stool Cultures

Parasite Stool Cultures

Chest, abdominal x-rays

Upper GI series

Routine blood tests ( including igG)

Celiac blood test

I'm thinking i should do a hydrogen breath test to test for fructose malabsorption + SIBO, afterwards if that comes back negative maybe an upper endoscopy?


----------

